# Heading towards midnight...



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Poor Sophy and poor you. I hope you all managed to get some rest and that she's feeling much more Sophyish in the morning!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

After several more upsets she finally fell asleep around 2am. I, of course, went on worrying for an hour or two, checking her breathing, wondering about emergency vets, mentally running over symptoms and all the other things we do... She woke up bright and breezy and hungry, while I crawled out of bed feeling jet lagged, but we all slept the clock around last night and are back to normal now.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

That's good to hear. I wonder if they understand how much we worry over them and then I wonder if they worry over us too. 

I think they do .


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm glad you all got some sleep. Staying up all night worrying is so draining. Wishing you all better days ahead. Gentle hugs.


----------

